# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم بوكسات الأجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Boxes ) قسم MRT - Mobile repair tool تحديثات :  World First Update Ver 2.16 !! - Oppo F5,Last MTK CPU P25 & Huawei And More

## mohamed73

*   
What's News For MRT Dongle Update Ver 2.16 *  *Added Oppo F5 on MTK Tool**Added Oppo A79 on MTK Tool**Added Last MTK CPU P25/MT6736**Hw Tool Adjust Huawei Update.app Flash**Fixed bugs on previous version * *and more...*     *DOWNLOAD LINK * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]     *WE ARE SURE YOU VERY FAST FOR MAKE MONEY ....* *GO ON...!!  GET FRESH MONEY AND KEEP SMILE*

----------

